

EFF Statement on the Senate Failing to Advance the USA Freedom Act - sinak
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2014/11/eff-statement-senate-advancing-usa-freedom-act

======
anigbrowl
_Democrats and a handful of Republicans who supported the measure fell two
votes short of the 60 votes they needed to take up the legislation, which
sponsors named the U.S.A. Freedom Act._

I'm so sick of procedural abuse in the legislature(s). The notion that you
should have to have 60 votes just to hold a debate is stupid. This sort of
thing (and arguably also the vote against the Keystone XL pipeline, which has
become an absurd political shibboleth for the Democrats) is a big part of why
Congress currently has a 12% approval rating (or less, according to some
polls).

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8627538](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8627538)

